# Saw a smoking roadie cyclist today and just wondered...who smokes?



## TonyEnjoyD (31 Mar 2012)

I personally gave up 20 years ago after a heart attack so had a good excuse, plus, where would you put the ashtray?

I'm not being judgemental, just curious.


----------



## Banjo (31 Mar 2012)

In my 20 s I used to run. Fittest guy I knew was a heavy smoker. He would smoke during a long run and in the shower after a run.

havent been in touch for years. I hope he kicked the habit before it kicked him.

I dont know but suspect that amongst cyclists smokers would be a tiny minority.
Personally I quit 30 years ago thank God.


----------



## Peteaud (31 Mar 2012)

I am an ex smoker 

http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/diary-of-a-smoker.92703/


----------



## Willo (31 Mar 2012)

Used to smoke up until I was in my late 20s (am not 43). Found it very hard to give up, but obviously one of the best things I've ever done. Since then just 2 or 3 very drunken puffs but even then not for a few years. When I started work, the office was a haze of smoke with ashtrays on most desks. Ridiculous to think that was only 20 or so years back given then you cannot now even smoke in a pub. Let alone the obvious health risks who can afford to smoke these days!


----------



## addictfreak (31 Mar 2012)

No, disgusting habit imho.


----------



## Hacienda71 (31 Mar 2012)

I used to smoke, now I choose to abstain.


----------



## coffeejo (31 Mar 2012)

A friend of a friend has just taken up cycling and I'm told that upon buying her first jersey, she commented on the convenience of the rear pockets for keeping her fags and lighter


----------



## Neilwoo123 (31 Mar 2012)

Me,

Can't help myself either, it's the first thing I do after coming back from a long ride!! I don't smoke wilst out on the bike tho.

I have wondered how much fast I would go on my standard 25 mile route if I quit normaly do it in about 1hr15mins

Its a strange thing the smoking lark because I can do a hundred mile ride without smoking for 5 - 7 hours but at home its every hour!!


----------



## PurplePoodle (31 Mar 2012)

Hate smoking! Can't be around people that smoke as I have tourettes and it makes it alot worse.


----------



## compo (31 Mar 2012)

Ex heavy smoker, quit just over 4 years ago.


----------



## cyberknight (31 Mar 2012)

never touched them, i was a rebel at school and decided to not be part of the crowd.


----------



## Dragonwight (31 Mar 2012)

I smoked from the age of 12 gave up when i was 21 and started again at 31 and have just kicked the habit for the final time 6 months ago. Not going there again its way too expensive. My GP couldnt believe I was a smoker he said I had the lung capacity of a 20yr old and O2 saturation of 98% which apparently is good. Having said that I find i dont breath anything like as hard now on climbs which leaves me in better shape at the top.


----------



## Ashtrayhead (31 Mar 2012)

The money I save on petrol means I can afford to smoke, although I rarely buy from shops nowadays. I bring loads of baccy home when I go on hols and also there's more and more cheap black market stuff available every time the price goes up here.


----------



## HLaB (31 Mar 2012)

Luckily I'm of the generation when some of the truths about smoking was coming out and it was a minority thing which I never took up. Probably an urban myth but its said when the smoking ban was introduced in Ireland, folk took it up as an excuse to go outside and chat up the many smokers already out there


----------



## lulubel (31 Mar 2012)

Absolutely not - ever. I hate being around smokers too.


----------



## HLaB (31 Mar 2012)

I don't know what has happened but when it was a more substantial minority in my youth (smoking rooms etc), I didn't really mind, but now its a scarcity (post smoking bans), if I get one whiff of it from somebody a distance away it gets up my nose


----------



## Psyclist (31 Mar 2012)

Non-smoker, I quit in December and haven't touched one since


----------



## GlasgowGaryH (31 Mar 2012)

I never started smoking till my 40th birthday, it was something I just wanted to try. Now I just smoke about 1 pack of cheap cigars a week. Actually carry a pack in my saddle bag just incase of mechanicals. Good excuse for smoking a cigar whilst changing a tube.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (31 Mar 2012)

Fokker said:


> I never started smoking till my 40th birthday, it was something I just wanted to try. Now I just smoke about 1 pack of cheap cigars a week. Actually carry a pack in my saddle bag just incase of mechanicals. Good excuse for smoking a cigar whilst changing a tube.


Happiness .... is a cigar after changing a flat ....


----------



## gbb (31 Mar 2012)

Up till the new year i smoked albeit lighty. Very occasionally i'd stop for a drink and a smoke on a long ride, i often thought people would see that as quite strange, but TBH you're used to smoking, your output doesnt suddenly crash because you do, so it seems quite normal.

Thats gone now anyway...non smoker now, and glad of it.


----------



## G-Zero (31 Mar 2012)

Quit over 20 years ago and never looked back 

I'm shocked these days when a smoker walks past me and I realise just how bad I must have stunk, without realising it at the time.


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (31 Mar 2012)

never ever smoked, no idea why


----------



## dave r (1 Apr 2012)

Ex smoker here, I quit in 1977, I've still got the old tobacco tin somewhere, I used to roll my own, when I quit I put the tobacco tin on the mantelpiece in my bedsit and left it there until I moved out a few years later, it got put away then.


----------



## Jonathing (1 Apr 2012)

I smoked all sorts of things during my misspent youth but never fags. And now I'm watching while it subjects my father to a slow, lingering decline in health.

Although at the moment I'm struggling to shift a chest infection so I just cough like a smoker instead.


----------



## billy1561 (1 Apr 2012)

Never smoked. Hate the smell of it.


----------



## Pennine-Paul (2 Apr 2012)

Packed in the fags over 7 years ago

Smoked a roadie yesterday tho


----------



## guitarpete247 (2 Apr 2012)

GF and I gave up 2 years in Feb. Don't miss it, _now. _ Can't stand the smell outside at pubs and restaurants. Can't eat outdoors if anyone is smoking. Was in shop yesterday and the door was open. The smell from the smokers outside was awful. 

Can't believe I was one of those idiots till 2 years ago. So selfish too, inflicting your habit and stench on others. I now try to keep away from smokers. 

Since 1st granddaughter was born I vowed to give up before she recognised the habit. She's now 4 (next month) and doesn't remember us smoking. We never smoked near her but she must have seen what we were doing when we popped out for one.


----------



## Globalti (2 Apr 2012)

Walking around Manchester recently it has struck me that one unintended side effect of the indoor smoking ban is the growing numbers of dog ends littering the pavements. In the old days they used to get collected up and thrown away but nowadays smokers, with the lack of consideration that is typical of so many people, just throw them on the ground. They don't rot down or bio-degrade so they're beginning to accumulate in the streets.


----------



## Paul J (2 Apr 2012)

Never smoked. Ever noticed how bad smokers smell and how they don't realise that they STINK!


----------



## GBC (2 Apr 2012)

I smoked from the age of 15 to 50, stopped as a 50th birthday present to myself and have never looked back. As HLaB says, it's very much a generational thing, and any young person starting today, with all the information we now have, has to be pretty thick.


----------



## TheSandwichMonster (2 Apr 2012)

Used to smoke in my younger days, gave up maybe 7 or 8 years ago...


----------



## wiggydiggy (2 Apr 2012)

Irregular going on ex

Had some Cigars in Nov, then some in Feb. Have set challenge of making it to June without having any then it will be June > Nov. Once its one year in I'll say I'm an ex smoker.

To answer OP the other morning I passed a very fashionable gent, dressed nicely on a dutch/sit up bike who was tootling along with a rollie. Guessing he wasn't actually trying to impress anyone as it was on a main road rather than through town but still..... Oh and a fair few BSO riders with cigs but that seems to go hand in hand


----------



## jugglingphil (2 Apr 2012)

another ex-smoker, gave up cigarettes almost 20 years ago, and the other about 5 years ago


----------



## TheSandwichMonster (2 Apr 2012)

Isn't there a well trotted-out photo knocking about of Cippolini smoking on his bike somewhere?


----------



## MickL (2 Apr 2012)

Gave up 10yrs ago, best thing Ive did, has any one smelt smoke while cycling past some lights thats just gone green it honks !


----------



## TheSandwichMonster (2 Apr 2012)

TheSandwichMonster said:


> Isn't there a well trotted-out photo knocking about of Cippolini smoking on his bike somewhere?


Never mind, found it:


----------



## Nosaj (2 Apr 2012)

Ex smoker took best part of four years to get to the point where I think I am finally cured. Gave up for 2.5 years started again, stopped for a few months and started again so on and so on. Have not had a fag now since January 2011 but stopping this time is the only time I have been 110% certain I have quit.

There is a a guy at work who smokes on his way round a full iron man. He says that he enjoys the weird looks he gets when he crosses the line and sparks up!!!

Even when smoking I detested the smell of a cigarettes, I knew I stank as well and would never smoke indoors.


----------



## TonyEnjoyD (2 Apr 2012)

TheSandwichMonster said:


> Never mind, found it:


Mental!


----------



## Smokin Joe (2 Apr 2012)

Lifelong smoker here.

I did give up for a while when I was racing but went back again after about eighteen months. I found zero difference in performance either way, which probably explains why quite a few pro cyclists on the continent smoke. Eddy Merckx and Peter Post were smokers during their career along with the aforementioned Super Mario. Many six day riders of old used to smoke and I remember seeing one or two light up in the trackside cabins during the Skol Sixes at Wembly.


----------



## tyred (3 Apr 2012)

Cycling is all about presenting the right image:


----------



## dan_bo (3 Apr 2012)

One of life's simple pleasures- A sunny afternoon, a pint and a rollie.

It's shizzle otherwise though.


----------



## simon.r (3 Apr 2012)

Not many of us on here is there?

I smoke roll-ups and think one of life's great pleasures is stopping to sit on a convenient way-side bench and sparking up, part way through a long ride.

I particularly enjoy the looks I get from lycra clad roadies as they ride past and realise I'm smoking


----------



## Smokin Joe (3 Apr 2012)

simon.r said:


> Not many of us on here is there?
> 
> I smoke roll-ups and think one of life's great pleasures is stopping to sit on a convenient way-side bench and sparking up, part way through a long ride.
> 
> _*I particularly enjoy the looks I get from lycra clad roadies as they ride past and realise I'm smoking*_


Try lighting up at the finish of a race for the funny looks


----------



## 172traindriver (3 Apr 2012)

Heres a strange one........A couple of us did the Tour of Britain stage ride around Stoke on Trent in 2009 (1st year for Prostrate cancer charity). Anyway we hooked up with a lad that was local to the area and knew the roads and the hills that awaited us. We stopped at a couple of the feed stations before the sequence of big climbs and matey boy sparks up.
Off we go, hit the big climbs and thats the last we see of him, he's off and away into the distance.
Caught a glimpse of him in the distance back at the Britannia Stadium when I finished. 
Wonder if he would have been even quicker if he didn't smoke????


----------



## Hip Priest (3 Apr 2012)

Smoking on a bicycle is cool.

Ignore the puritans.


----------



## Boris Bajic (3 Apr 2012)

I packed it in about 20 years ago as parenthood drew near. I rather enjoyed it and would have continued with pleasure.

Before quitting,I'd show up at the start of a half-marathon with a ciggie and a lighter in my sock. 

I still like to be around the smell of fresh cigarette smoke, although the pleasure wanes when it's stale.

I no longer enjoy coffee, brandy or red wine as much as I did - the cigarette was a perfect partner to them all.

On the plus side? I'm considerable less poor than I would be and I can still run up several flights of stairs.

I cannot get upset about people smoking, but am *amazed* at the kerfuffle people make about quitting. You just stop putting lit cigarettes in your mouth. Of course it isn't easy, but nor is maths A-Level. Stop bleating about quitting; it's not sexy.

All these patches and ciggie substitutes are a fabulous growth indudtry, but little else.

Thank you.


----------



## 172traindriver (3 Apr 2012)

The smoking debate will never go away we all know. I have my views as an ex-smoker that I am sure people will disagree with. Personally I think it was one of the most stupid things I ever did for around 20 years (I did plenty of other silly things), the most sensible thing I did was give up 9 years ago and start trying to get fit 5 years ago via cycling. I used to play football saturday and sunday, smoke 20 a day go out late eat kebabs, curries etc and seem to get away with it.
I have obviously saved a considerable amount of money and done my health a lot of good. It is also very sad to see a friend of mine pass away last week at 53 due to drink and tobacco related illnesses.
I agree with the previous post about people getting up on their high horse about smoking, we are adults and should be given the choice. Obviously smoking in public places in front of non smokers is a no no and I totally agree with that. A good example being a restaurant.
In an open place you should be entitled to smoke as in your own home, you know the risks, just like if you ride a bike on the roads you know the risks out there.

Thank you


----------



## wakou (23 Apr 2012)




----------



## Manonabike (23 Apr 2012)

I was a 20 a day smoker but gave it up 15 years ago. I can't stand the smell now


----------



## slowmotion (23 Apr 2012)

wakou said:


>


 I'm beginning to doubt that those desperados filled their bidons with water.


----------



## lb81 (23 Apr 2012)

I smoke roll ups, I don't smoke when I am riding but its usually one of the first things I do when I stop. I should quit and probably will do soon due to pressure from my 5 year old, but I shall miss the simple pleasure of sitting with a cup of decent coffee and having a smoke...

I think on this subject everyone will have their own opinion and I am not surprised to see that I am in the minority, no doubt my cycling performance will improve when I quit but I will certainly miss it.


----------



## redcard (23 Apr 2012)

My two vices are smoking and masturbation. I'm up to 20-a-day and I smoke like a farking chimney


----------



## lb81 (23 Apr 2012)

redcard said:


> My two vices are smoking and masturbation. I'm up to 20-a-day and I smoke like a ****ing chimney


----------



## ufkacbln (23 Apr 2012)

Globalti said:


> Walking around Manchester recently it has struck me that one unintended side effect of the indoor smoking ban is the growing numbers of dog ends littering the pavements. In the old days they used to get collected up and thrown away but nowadays smokers, with the lack of consideration that is typical of so many people, just throw them on the ground. They don't rot down or bio-degrade so they're beginning to accumulate in the streets.


 
Reminds me of this from the wonderful "Adbusters".....


----------



## alans (23 Apr 2012)

Manonabike said:


> I was a 20 a day smoker but gave it up 15 years ago. I can't stand the smell now


 
same here


----------



## Peteaud (23 Apr 2012)




----------



## redcard (23 Apr 2012)

Can't argue with this logic:


----------



## Melonfish (24 Apr 2012)

I do enjoy the occasional cigar, in fact after reading some posts on here i feel the need to keep a pack in my pannier now just for when the P-fairy visits.
no hamlets tho, they're like smoking a dried turd.


----------



## Silver Fox (24 Apr 2012)

Never smoked in my life, nor could I be with a woman who does.


----------



## scotty110788 (24 Apr 2012)

I smoke 20-30 a day, don't enjoy it no more, some days on shift, i clean bar fronts up and am sick of the site of tab dumps, 100s just lying on the floor, i smoke foreign turner since its cheaper which is even more worse on my lungs, and trying to keep speed of 30mph on a flat for more than 30secs makes my lungs feel like they are going to explode but ill quit on monday..well the monday after that...it will be a monday ust not sure what one!


----------



## Jefferson Meriwether (3 Jun 2012)

I haven't had a fag/rollie in a long time, can't remember when I last had one. For a few months at the beginning of the year I was smoking a fair few cigars; apart from a drunken blip on Wednesday I haven't had any cigars in about 5/6 weeks now.

About a year ago I discovered the joys of Snuff though admittedly you can't sniff snuff whilst cycling; at least I don't think you can lol. I also enjoy the occasional tin of chewing tobacco. I do find a certain enjoyment in having a good chew and well aimed spit when out  on a quiet country lane


----------

